
New Evidence Could Overthrow the Standard View of Quantum Mechanics - fooyc
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/new-support-alternative-quantum-view/
======
andrewfromx
spooky action at a distance! I'm comfortable with an infinite array of unseen
universes.

